# Cloudy HGH



## hashbrown (Oct 1, 2015)

Any1 know why its not advised to take gh if it goes cloudy,..all the big brands state in their leaflet DO NOT USE if cloudy..unfortunately mine has..just wanted to know if there were sides etc..for the moment lets just say my gh is legit..really need feedback from people that have used cloudy GH etc or any1 who has come across this before

thanks


----------



## hashbrown (Oct 1, 2015)

Anyone got any info on this? dont really want to waste it..not for the price anyway


----------



## Wong (Sep 12, 2014)

I think it means that it is no longer sterile, so risk of infection. It says the same on bacteriostatic water.


----------



## hashbrown (Oct 1, 2015)

Ouch..thats not what i wanted to hear damn...has any1 injected their GH when it been cloudy..any sides?.This is a whole pens worth..Ive heard that if the water hits the powder directly it can make the gh cloudy..any1 else verify that?


----------



## hashbrown (Oct 1, 2015)

Wong said:


> I think it means that it is no longer sterile, so risk of infection. It says the same on bacteriostatic water.


what the water turns cloudy if it's say out of date or just that other crap has got in there?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Did you mix it or was it pre mixed ?


----------



## hashbrown (Oct 1, 2015)

Mixed water from pen..needle through bung then drew out and put it straight into powder side..I've done at least 6 times before never had this prob though..These pens are bacteriostatic water filled


----------



## hashbrown (Oct 1, 2015)

Any moderators have info on this please..really not sure wether to take it or not..mixed it a few days ago..so only have a small window to take it


----------



## hashbrown (Oct 1, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Did you mix it or was it pre mixed ?


mixed it..Water was in pen


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> mixed it..Water was in pen


did you notice if water was cloudy before mixing?


----------



## hashbrown (Oct 1, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> did you notice if water was cloudy before mixing?


it was clear..same smell that bactirioostatic water has


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> it was clear..same smell that bactirioostatic water has


Difficult to say what to do, its not the outside of the glass is it from being in the fridge, if you wipe it with your finger does it go?

What about any particles in there , is it clear , how cloudy is it just a little or very cloudy?


----------



## hashbrown (Oct 1, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Difficult to say what to do, its not the outside of the glass is it from being in the fridge, if you wipe it with your finger does it go?
> 
> What about any particles in there , is it clear , how cloudy is it just a little or very cloudy?


no not condensation...I even left it out for 30 mins hoping room temp might help (read that on an ominitrope leaflet)..its not milky cloudy ..no particles..is more like a slight cloud.. enough not to see through the pen..my finger looks more like shadow through it


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> no not condensation...I even left it out for 30 mins hoping room temp might help (read that on an ominitrope leaflet)..its not milky cloudy ..no particles..is more like a slight cloud.. enough not to see through the pen..my finger looks more like shadow through it


Not sure mate, im sure it wont kill you whether its still active i have no idea, they say not to use cloudy HGH as you know, so im not sure.


----------



## hashbrown (Oct 1, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Not sure mate, im sure it wont kill you whether its still active i have no idea, they say not to use cloudy HGH as you know, so im not sure.


yeah cheers...cant find anywhere why companies say DONT take why cloudy,..at least if it was to do with quality degradation then i would be ok with that.. but more worried about it being less sterile maybe?

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> yeah cheers...cant find anywhere why companies say DONT take why cloudy,..at least if it was to do with quality degradation then i would be ok with that.. but more worried about it being less sterile maybe?
> 
> Anyone else have any ideas?


I have done a little reading now the cloudyness is a sign that it is denatured

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denaturation_(biochemistry)

Now if you google denatured HGH you will possibly come up with some better answers


----------

